# Chevy Express polished and coated with Everglass coating



## Alasar

Hi all!

Here is big and black car. ) Varnish, i think, - acryl, solid black paint. 
The thickness of the paint - 80-100microns. 
Mileage Car ~ 100th.km. or ~ 60 th.miles

This car carried out the following work:
Restorative polishing paintwork.
Wheels protected with nanoceramic coating Everglass Procoat.
Clearcoat protected with 2 Layers of Everglass Platinum Procoat & Top Coat.
Also clearcoat was heated with IR for additional durability.
The car was large and polishing of the roof had to use additional furniture. Table and another staircase. )

At first look, the varnish seemed pretty soft, because in a single pass with cutting paste cleaned well scratches. The difficulty arosed with deep scratches, i think it winter brush. there were many scratches. And they demanded an additional polishing pass.







As a result it finished with as antihologram - Koch802 )) and Bigfoot with medium pad. ))





final pics






outdoor photos:















It took 3 working days.:buffer:

The customer was delighted with the result. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## chongo

Jesus that's big, great detail mate. You call it varnish, you mean clear coat I think you ment, what polish and pad did you use on that beast. Cheers


----------



## DLGWRX02

Only 3 days! i would have still been on it the following week .lol Well done and great turn around


----------



## tonyy

Great work :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Is it still protecting car? I will use my bottle this month.


----------



## Soul boy 68

That's really impressive work on such a big vehicle, I bet you needed scaffolding erected prior to work commencing :lol:


----------



## Robbles

looks great


----------



## Alasar

it was so long ago )
Thank you all for comments.


----------

